# Admission SUCK.



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, so I have been have seriously hard time grasping the idea of getting admitted into med school in Lahore,
Like was it ALWAYS this hard or did they just make it now..  

UGH... getting my Documents attested from the U.S. is a struggle.... anyway question is, Should I go to Pak and apply there as foreign student or stay through America and do it from here?????? :?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

well depends on you.. you can do the hassle now and do your mbbs in 5 years or you can study there in a wayyyy longer period of time


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in the exact same position as you. IA planning on applying to AKU well I guess transfer in a way b/c I am currently attending the University of Toronto 1st year Life science, but I honestly find the 4 year undergrad a complete waste of time. In pak it's basically 2 years undergrad & on your third year u will start clinical rotations (pretty awesome). My dad won't let me apply anywhere else in pak except AKU so he kinda set me up for a hard task as they only except 100 students a year with no foreign seats reserved :/


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG i wanted to apply to AKU but as it is already hard! Im probably wanted to go to KE or Some others Unis in Lahore... And I am first year in Chicago at college but its so pointless... I have a good feeling about it there but now my parents are making me double minded :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG I'm in the exact same position as you, it's my parents who keep making me all double-minded too. Have you heard about Dow International Medical College in Karachi? It's for international students so like every who goes there is basically from abroad. They wanna finish their education within 5 years and honestly from when I emailed them, getting in doesn't seem too hard. There's no interview or entry test u either do the SAT's or send you IBC equivalence which should be above 60%. My dad has issues with it because of it's location apparently it isn't that safe, but I've actually emailed and talked to people who currently go there who love it and say it's safe.

- - - Updated - - -

Honestly, my dad has issues with me just going to Pakistan, but I've given it soo much thought and it seems like the best decision for me


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG my mom too! I have heard of Dow... My parents want me to stick to Lahore.. Or to not even go there period. Which is fustrating cause i feel i will be spending like years here before i get my medical degree.. 😑 so honestly i have no idea.. And my mom is the one whose like pushing me in weird directions!! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

And I agree, tbh it seems like a good idea, I mean yeah it will be tough but hey at least we will have the degree and we will die trying to get it right? Its just like one of things that I want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

I know that's exactly why I wanna go to Pakistan, because undergrad is such a waste of time it frustrates me. Do you plan on living on campus or relatives? My thing is, I'll try to get into AKU IA, but I wanted another option in Karachi because I feel like if I don't go thru with my decision I'll always question myself like why didn't I do it, so I don't wanna live like that u know? I think you should make a pros & cons list of why u should go versus not going, and at the end decide what you feel is best cuz ur gnna have to live with ur decision. I've also been praying ishtikara  Like for guidance and IA w.e happens for the best will happen.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Its a toss between both i mean I want to live in a hostel but then again im like oh with fam itll be safer and all... why dont you try for Lahore??? We could go to the same place?? Lol in sha Allah i left it up to Allah.. If i dont do this it will be something i regret in my life.. So its just like Allah knows.. You should hit me up on facebook! Chat more over there lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL same man, yee def send me a link to ur fbook or something?


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol okay sure https://m.facebook.com/profile.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Hope this works lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Aha ye it worked, but it sent me to my profile  maybe ur name I can search you up?


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Anmol Hassan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL i added someone with that name, hope it's u


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Loll okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Got you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

ey, thats awesome now we won't be spamming the activity board lol


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahaha yeahhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

The question both of you should be asking is , whether you want to practice in America or Pakistan. 

If its America or Canada, then it is far far better for you to complete your medical school in a north american university,even if you have to acquire a bachelors degree for that.

If you are going to practice in Pakistan then coming into Pakistan would be a good choice but if you plan to go back to America or Canada and practice there then it is going to extremely difficult. 

The third option would be that you come to Pakistan,acquire MBBS degree,get married and say good bye to medicine. (jk)


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahahaha well that helps  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

